# Id please



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone id this plant is it not a aquarium plant could not find it on the planted tank Thanks The purple one


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I think that one is sold as Purple waffle (Hemigraphis exotica). It's not a true aquatic plant. Plantgeek.net says it will rot, die and pollute your tank.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks looks nice I guess I will take it out and pot it up


----------

